
South Korea Shows How to Safely Hold a National Election During Covid-19 - y2kenny
https://www.wilsoncenter.org/blog-post/elections-during-pandemic-south-korea-shows-how-safely-hold-national-election-during
======
mytailorisrich
France conducted elections on the 15th March and 28th June.

It led to debates and criticisms but, looking at the infection numbers it does
not seem to have have any negative effect, especially on the 28th June.

They took precautions at polling stations: Limited number of people inside at
the same time, no entry without face covering and hands sanitiser for everyone
on entry, no handshakes, everyone well apart from one another.

------
rpiguy
Anything that requires following the rules will fail in the Unites States.

Police at polling stations to enforce rules is also considered voter
intimidation thanks to Jim Crow jackassery a century and a half ago, so that
is also a no go. We are also super litigious.

We have had large in-person primary voter turnouts without resulting surges in
COVID cases, so I think it isn't really a danger.

